# 20050430--Boston--Jerry's Revenge!--Important message page 11



## TLinden16

Last June, over 50 brave souls met to parade through the streets of Boston, viewing Mickey Statues, eating at the Corner Mall, and riding the Swan Boats all the while on a quest to find Sir Gerald Xavier Popkin Hogswagle the Third, Esquire, King of All Meets (aka Jerry and  )  

A grand time was had by all in attendance.  We ate, we walked, we got free Lays Kettle Chips.  NHAnn and I did a lively presentation called "Capering on the Common."  There was talk of someone taking a dive, but it's not something that I recall seeing at the meet. 

But we never did find Jerry, so it's time to plan another meet.  So who is up for: 

BOSTON DIS MEET 2005
JERRY'S REVENGE!

Here are the details:

Date:  Saturday, April 30th, 2005
Place:  Jake Ivory's Dueling Piano Bar
          Landsdowne Street
          Boston Massachusetts
Time:  To Be Determined

So who is up for eating and singing as we make another attempt to find Jerry?


----------



## zippeedee

That date is perfect, right between my April cruise and project x in June.  I'll be there!!!


----------



## Alicnwondrln

hey Im in.


----------



## iluvdisney

I added it to my calendar - sure hope I can make it there!


----------



## CamColt

I showed this to DH and he noticed you forgot to mention about the Capering On The Common.


----------



## TLinden16

Oh dear.  How could I forget Capering on the Common?  Looks like I need to do an edit 

And look, folks, Boston meets are so much fun that people from as far away as Michigan want to come!

Karen


----------



## Costumesaremylife

That sounds like fun and I love Jake Ivory's, But I'm supposed to take the bus to New York that day.  Grrrrrrr!  I miss all the fun things.


----------



## cherylp3

I won''t be able to make it.

Say Hi to Jerry for me!

Cheryl


----------



## CamColt

I just booked my Mom to babysit so I can officially say Im in.


----------



## TLinden16

Yay Camcolt!  Woohoo!


----------



## iluvdisney

I just got an email from Jackie and I think she is interested in coming along with me if I swing by and pick her up.


----------



## TLinden16

Wow, folks from not just Michigan, but also Delaware want to come!  That's where Jackie is from, right, Mary?

Any other visitors from out of state want to come?

Karen


----------



## antkim

really wants to make it!!  will work on a sitter.  will have a new baby by then so maybe  might be able to convince  that she needs a night out as well!

Does this bring back memories? LOL

Kim


----------



## mickeyfan1

is IN!!!!!  If this is half as fun as last time, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  doesn't know how we will be able to handle it!


----------



## iluvdisney

Yes - Jackie lives in Delaware - hope to see you in April!!!


----------



## CamColt

antkim said:
			
		

> really wants to make it!!  will work on a sitter.  will have a new baby by then so maybe  might be able to convince  that she needs a night out as well!
> 
> Does this bring back memories? LOL
> 
> Kim


OMG!  I thought you were making an announcement.  Yes,I think   and  need to attend and not get lost this time.


----------



## Margie J

I think I could make this one. Jake Ivory's is fun.


----------



## paras4ri

TLinden16 said:
			
		

> Any other visitors from out of state want to come?
> Karen


 
Does RI count???   

It will all depend on sports schedules for the varmints but I've noted it in the calendar!


----------



## TLinden16

Yay!  More responses!  It's going to be a blast (and a good warm up for me just a week before I head down to my bar at Disney World).  

Keep them coming!

 has spoken!

Karen


----------



## Mouseteacher

noted it on my calendar with hopes of making it.


----------



## DD2Disney

I will see what is on my sitters schedule for APril 30th.  LOL is it sad that I work around my sitter's schedule and not the other way around??  I will make sure Paul see's this, I think he would have fun.

Tricia


----------



## TLinden16

Keep those responses coming!

BTW, Tricia, that is a beautiful picture of John!  What a cutie!

Karen


----------



## tmfranlk

I'd like to come if you'll let an area newbie join ya! Hopefully by then DD will be up for staying with Daddy. I'll mark my calendar.


----------



## TLinden16

Everyone is welcome to join us, Tia!  Looking forward to meeting you 

Karen


----------



## mickeyfan1

TLinden16 said:
			
		

> Everyone is welcome to join us, Tia!  Looking forward to meeting you
> 
> Karen



Hmmmm, that pesky Jerry might not be welcome if he pulls the same stunts as last time. And this meet will be his revenge? I would feel a lot more secure if it was "We get our revenge on Jerry"!  

Can we get 50 Disers this time?


----------



## TLinden16

I don't know if we'll hit 50 this time, Marsha, since it's a 21 plus event.  There were quite a few kids there last time, but hopefully we'll have a good turnout 

Karen


----------



## mickeyfan1

If you mentioned the really good looking male waiters (NOT Jerry) we could get a few more!


----------



## travelin' tigger

Yay!!!  Finally on a weekend I DON'T have to work!!!    

Sounds like a fun time will be had by all!!!!


----------



## CamColt

Nice to see some familiar names here and some new ones too. 

If anyone is interested here is a link to JI's site. http://www.jakeivorys.com/


----------



## TLinden16

That CamColt is such a savior!  Thanks for the link!  She's the one who steered me in the direction of calling this meet Jerry's Revenge!

Karen


----------



## Alicnwondrln

bumping back up


----------



## cherylp3

I want to come.  I really do..

But I already have 2 possible trips back to MA.

Cheryl


----------



## castlegazer

antkim said:
			
		

> really wants to make it!!  will work on a sitter.  will have a new baby by then so maybe  might be able to convince  that she needs a night out as well!
> 
> Does this bring back memories? LOL
> 
> Kim


 
 is a tentative.  I want to go - just logistically, hmmmm.  I will keep it on the calendar.


----------



## goofy4tink

is soooo there!!! Need to arrange care for the Katester, but count on George and I!!! yahoo!!! Something to look forward to before project X!!


----------



## TLinden16

I knew Jerry's friends would come out and play 

Karen


----------



## crcormier

I hope to be there!  Just have to remember it.  Will have to mark my calendar when I get home!


----------



## TLinden16

Craig, I'm glad you found the thred on your own.  I've been meaning to PM you about it, but real life has been getting in the way.  I'll remind you of the meet when it gets closer--I try to PM folks a week or two before a meet with exact details. 

Karen


----------



## CamColt

And if this is anything like Jerry, The Original, there will be plenty of   about it beforehand.  He will be hard to forget about. 

 is getting excited!!!  Wish Jerry were sooner.


----------



## TLinden16

Yes, we will be talking endlessly about the meet   I wonder what I'll do this time to get people excited about the meet. 

 has spoken.


----------



## NHAnn

My ears started itching and something made me come over here and what do I see?!?!?!   
Jerry's Revenge....happening without me!  

 Ha....not a chance!    I hope!   
Will put it on the calendar and hope nothing interferes!!!!
Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## TLinden16

Yay!  My capering buddy has RSVP'd!  Yay!

Karen


----------



## antkim

CamColt said:
			
		

> OMG!  I thought you were making an announcement.  Yes,I think   and  need to attend and not get lost this time.



 has a bad habit of getting lost!!   It was  and s dh's fault!!! LOL

Where is ? We may need some new Jerry t-shirts!!


----------



## TLinden16

antkim said:
			
		

> We may need some new Jerry t-shirts!!



Maybe Ed can just change the year to 2005 for the leftovers from last year 

Karen


----------



## JCTigger

I've never attended a DIS meet before so count me in this sounds like a lot of fun   

~Jill


----------



## TLinden16

Looking forward to meeting you, Jill!  It has the makings of a fun night!

Karen


----------



## Cthia

Well I just happen to be browsing today and I see a Boston meet. I will have to see if my DH will want to go. If not I could always go in on my own and he can watch the kids.   So count me as a possible.


----------



## TLinden16

Yay Cthia!  It will be nice to see you again 

Karen


----------



## Keokagal

Do I dare?


----------



## TLinden16

Keokagal said:
			
		

> Do I dare?



Debbie, if you want to have a lot of fun with a great group of people, you should come 

Karen


----------



## Keokagal

Well, ya know, the people on these boards seem so friendly, I just might join you.  Is it a mystery or do you divulge what goes on?  We're just 20 min. from Bos.


----------



## TLinden16

Debbie, we'll have a few drinks, sing along at the piano bar, and just have a great time!  It's going to be a fun night.  

Karen


----------



## Keokagal

Well, I'll hope to give it a go then.  Hope you're not all as kooky as me!


----------



## TLinden16

We're all probably worse, Debbie.


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Awesome, awesome, another Jerry meet!!  I will mark it on the calendar...It is the week after our WDW trip...hanging out with DIS'ers is the best remedy for post-Disney withdrawal!  Yippee!


----------



## TLinden16

Yay AuroraluvsPhillip!  It will be nice to see you again!

Karen


----------



## goofy4tink

TLinden16 said:
			
		

> Debbie, we'll have a few drinks, sing along at the piano bar, and just have a great time!  It's going to be a fun night.
> 
> Karen



And diving and cavorting!!!  Don't forget those. I'm sure that just because we'll be inside doesn't mean we can't do those does it??


----------



## TLinden16

goofy4tink said:
			
		

> And diving and cavorting!!!  Don't forget those. I'm sure that just because we'll be inside doesn't mean we can't do those does it??



And lots and lots of capering!

Karen


----------



## minmate

ooh, ooh, I wanna go to this!  Now, how to tell dh, who already thinks I'm a nut for the time I spend on here... that I want to actually go meet the dis'ers, live and in person... and at a piano bar... woo-hoo!    
Count me in!!!!  This will be my first time meeting other dis'ers though... should I be nervous?


----------



## TLinden16

You should only be nervous if having loads of fun makes you nervous. 

Karen


----------



## mickeyfan1

minmate said:
			
		

> This will be my first time meeting other dis'ers though... should I be nervous?



yes, nervous and afraid.....................................bwahahahaha


----------



## goofy4tink

mickeyfan1 said:
			
		

> yes, nervous and afraid.....................................bwahahahaha



Be afraid...very afraid!!


----------



## Pooh's Pal

TLinden16 said:
			
		

> Wow, folks from not just Michigan, but also Delaware want to come!  That's where Jackie is from, right, Mary?
> 
> Any other visitors from out of state want to come?
> 
> Karen


I live on an island...but can be there in about an hour....can I come and play? if I can get the day off that is!


----------



## TLinden16

Tell your boss that your good friend Jerry is in town for just one night. 

Karen


----------



## lovingthemouse

Saw this post- we hope to make it too. Have been to many pin meets, but it is always nice to meet more DIS'ers. Thanks for the posting.  Caroline


----------



## TLinden16

Hope you can make it, Caroline!  It's going to be a blast!

Karen


----------



## Mamu

I haven't been to a meet in a couple of years, mark this on my calendar and hopefully DH and I can make it.


----------



## TLinden16

Looking forward to meeting you, Mamu!


----------



## CamColt

Wow!  We are getting quite a group here!


----------



## TLinden16

What do you expect, Camcolt?  Jerry's a popular guy!

Karen


----------



## LUV4TINK

I am marking that date in my calendar.  I would love to come!!


----------



## TLinden16

Hope you can make it, Paula!

Karen


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

OK now that this has been brought to my attention... I'm penciling it in!! So as long as nothing comes up to conflict ..... we're coming!!


----------



## TLinden16

Yay Debbie!  It's going to be a blast!

Karen


----------



## MEG&MINNIE

I was in Boston last June with my 8year old DD and saw this large group of people "sporting Disney clothing and Disney themed name tags",and since we love Disney ourselves we were curious what was going on here in Boston near the famous Swan Boats. My daughter and myself came into Boston for the afternoon after an Irish Step Dancing Competition earlier that day in Cambridge. We approached this cheerful group of  Disney folk and was told that they all belonged to this "DISboard"site and were all Disney lovers like my daughter and I were!!!The group leader   TLINDEN16  told us that we were more than welcome ,to join in this site and even gave me her... official nametag ,so i could have the info when I got home to go to this site! I'm very happy that we bumped into her and the others in Boston that day!!!THIS SITE IS Great, I really enjoy all the info and would like to try and meet up with you all in Boston this spring ,if possible!!!I'm glad I"M not the only Disney fanatic out there !!


----------



## mickeyfan1

MEG&MINNIE said:
			
		

> I was in Boston last June with my 8year old DD and saw this large group of people "sporting Disney clothing and Disney themed name tags",and since we love Disney ourselves we were curious what was going on here in Boston near the famous Swan Boats. My daughter and myself came into Boston for the afternoon after an Irish Step Dancing Competition earlier that day in Cambridge. We approached this cheerful group of  Disney folk and was told that they all belonged to this "DISboard"site and were all Disney lovers like my daughter and I were!!!The group leader   TLINDEN16  told us that we were more than welcome ,to join in this site and even gave me her... official nametag ,so i could have the info when I got home to go to this site! I'm very happy that we bumped into her and the others in Boston that day!!!THIS SITE IS Great, I really enjoy all the info and would like to try and meet up with you all in Boston this spring ,if possible!!!I'm glad I"M not the only Disney fanatic out there !!




I remember you!  I was sitting on the bench on the path to the boats.  (We thought you would probably think we were all crazy and would just throw away Karen's info) Welcome!!!!!  If you can make it to this meet, that would be way cool, if not I bet there will be some other outdoor meet when the weather gets nice and warm again. (When is that?)


----------



## TLinden16

Hi, Meg&Minnie!  Good to see you here!  Hope you can make it to the meet.  It's going to be a blast!

Karen


----------



## antkim

MEG&MINNIE said:
			
		

> I was in Boston last June with my 8year old DD and saw this large group of people "sporting Disney clothing and Disney themed name tags",and since we love Disney ourselves we were curious what was going on here in Boston near the famous Swan Boats. My daughter and myself came into Boston for the afternoon after an Irish Step Dancing Competition earlier that day in Cambridge. We approached this cheerful group of  Disney folk and was told that they all belonged to this "DISboard"site and were all Disney lovers like my daughter and I were!!!The group leader   TLINDEN16  told us that we were more than welcome ,to join in this site and even gave me her... official nametag ,so i could have the info when I got home to go to this site! I'm very happy that we bumped into her and the others in Boston that day!!!THIS SITE IS Great, I really enjoy all the info and would like to try and meet up with you all in Boston this spring ,if possible!!!I'm glad I"M not the only Disney fanatic out there !!





Hi!!! I was reading this and said to myself "I remember talking to someone about this" and then it dawned on me....You work up at West Tatnuck! I'm A.J.'s Mom...remember telling me this story? I told you it was TLinden that gave you the name tag!! Watch out for her.....she's a bit crazy.....she DIVES into picutures!!    

Nice to see you here!
Kim


----------



## TLinden16

antkim said:
			
		

> TLinden that gave you the name tag!! Watch out for her.....she's a bit crazy.....she DIVES into picutures!!



What the heck are you talking about, Kim?

Karen


----------



## antkim

TLinden16 said:
			
		

> What the heck are you talking about, Kim?
> 
> Karen



Oh YOU KNOW what I am talking about....I told you even ds saw the "dive"!!


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

a question for anyone familiar with the area?  Could you recommend any good hotels .... preferrably within walking distance to this piano bar. I have been to Boston...mostly to Fenway Park ... but we have spent time LOST  running circles in the area    unable to get to Fenway... we could see the lights....just couldn't there.   All those one way streets!! So add to that a few drinks and weeeeeell.... it sure would be great if we could just come out of the bar and walk   to a nice hotel


----------



## TLinden16

You know, I was half thinking the same thing, Debbie.  There is a Howard Johnson's nearby (the Fenway Howard Johnson's).  The piano bar is right across the street from Fenway. To be honest, I'm never in that area, so I just don't know. 

Karen


----------



## goofy4tink

MEG&MINNIE said:
			
		

> I was in Boston last June with my 8year old DD and saw this large group of people "sporting Disney clothing and Disney themed name tags",and since we love Disney ourselves we were curious what was going on here in Boston near the famous Swan Boats. My daughter and myself came into Boston for the afternoon after an Irish Step Dancing Competition earlier that day in Cambridge. We approached this cheerful group of  Disney folk and was told that they all belonged to this "DISboard"site and were all Disney lovers like my daughter and I were!!!The group leader   TLINDEN16  told us that we were more than welcome ,to join in this site and even gave me her... official nametag ,so i could have the info when I got home to go to this site! I'm very happy that we bumped into her and the others in Boston that day!!!THIS SITE IS Great, I really enjoy all the info and would like to try and meet up with you all in Boston this spring ,if possible!!!I'm glad I"M not the only Disney fanatic out there !!



Just wondering after reading Kim's post to you, do you guys dance with Mary MacInerney? My dd loves Irish Step and dances in Grafton and would love to dance with Mary's group but she just isn't dedicated enough for that level of dance. Great if you can join us in April!


----------



## 3gr8kids

Pending babysitter situation, I'm hoping there is room for one more newbie?  Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## TLinden16

There's always room for more, 3gr8kids.  Hope you can make it. 

Karen


----------



## MEG&MINNIE

To reply to "goofy4tink", yes my dd9 dances for Mary McInerney School of Irish Step Dancing!!She is in her  3rd year now and loves it! You can dance as competitively as you'd like .Mary encourages  the girls to compete on their own,but it's up to each student themself.My dd has been in two meets,but does it for the fun of it,we love to stay around and see the older more accomplished dancers dance and just sit back and enjoy the music,too! You should look into class for your daughter,Mary is a wonderful person and instructor 'your dd would love it !Hope to see    you all in April!


----------



## CamColt

OH NO!  Jerrys losing steam.


----------



## TLinden16

Jerry.  Jerry.  Jerry.  Woot woot. 

Karen


----------



## goofy4tink

Wondered where everyone went....Jerry rules!!!  We're all just snow crazed....our minds have turned to frozen mush...dreams of Jellyrolls dance in our little minds...   Does anyone think we'll be complaining about the weather in April?????


----------



## NHAnn

So, on a CB thread, I was trying to convicne our friend SideshowBob to come to the April 30 meet.  In a burst of creative genius, with apologies to Dave Loggins..I was inspired to create the following...and I promised if he'd come I would not have to SING it  :

PLEASE COME TO BOSTON
Please come to Boston for the DIS meet
I'm going there with some friends and we've got lotsa room
You can have a beer right at Jake Ivorys
by the Fenway where our Sox will be a-playin' soon!
Please come to Boston.
He said "No-
would you come home to me?"

And she said, "hey SideshowBob now please dont turn us down !
Boston IS your kinda town
There aint no gold but there IS NHAnn
I'm the number one fan of the man from the lemonade stand"


----------



## mickeyfan1

Ann, you are quite talented!  I would be THRILLED to see SSB in Beantown!  I know he was in Chicago recently, so surely Boston in April would be a lot nicer.


----------



## paras4ri

Better baseball in Boston too!!!!


----------



## zippeedee

paras4ri said:
			
		

> Better baseball in Boston too!!!!



Better baseball, but thankfully not that night!  I just checked the Sox schedule to make sure their wasn't a home game that would interfere with Jerry's return.  They are in Texas, but Jerry must have known that before choosing the date.  
Patti


----------



## paras4ri

zippeedee said:
			
		

> Better baseball, but thankfully not that night!  I just checked the Sox schedule to make sure their wasn't a home game that would interfere with Jerry's return.  They are in Texas, but Jerry must have known that before choosing the date.
> Patti


Jerry is very wise!


----------



## CamColt

JERRY WANTS SIDESHOW BOB!!!!  

Thank goodness there isnt a game that night.  Ive only been to JIs twice and both times were days of games.  Lets just say things got a bit....

Do you think we need to set up a reservation for Jerry?  Im not really sure how large groups work there.


----------



## TLinden16

I figured I'd give Jake Ivories a call about a month in advance of the meet to see what they require to make a reservation, and see what they suggest.  More details will come as we get closer 

Karen


----------



## NHAnn

mickeyfan1 said:
			
		

> Ann, you are quite talented!


thank you...thank you very much!


----------



## TLinden16

Ann, I think you should right an Ode to Jerry.  I mean, last time, I wrote a story.  It's your turn. 

Karen


----------



## CamColt

TLinden16 said:
			
		

> I figured I'd give Jake Ivories a call about a month in advance of the meet to see what they require to make a reservation, and see what they suggest.  More details will come as we get closer
> 
> Karen



You are so organized, Karen! Thanks!


----------



## NHAnn

TLinden16 said:
			
		

> Ann, I think you should right an Ode to Jerry.  I mean, last time, I wrote a story.  It's your turn.
> Karen



hey, I only have these flashes of inspriation once in a great while!  But I'll think about it....maybe something will come to me..........


----------



## CamColt

Work on it, Ann. Maybe we can get the piano players to entertain us with it at Jerry.


----------



## berry

Would love to join people on 4/30 who love talking "Disney" as much as I do.  Keep me posted when you know a time.  Thanks.  Karen (knolan@palmerdodge.com)


----------



## TLinden16

Cool!  Hope you can make it, Berry.  Keep watching this space. 

Karen


----------



## NHAnn

CamColt said:
			
		

> Work on it, Ann. Maybe we can get the piano players to entertain us with it at Jerry.



OK...so last night I'm sitting around and I start humming "Charlie on the MTA"....but it was 
"well let me tell you of the story of a meet named Jerry........."

but then I sort of lost my train of thought... and I'm not sure it's the right concept ...the whole "never return thing"....and a lot of people might not "get it" anyway   

so....I'll keep thinking.....we'll have SOMETHING to sing at the piano bar


----------



## TLinden16

LOL, Ann.  It could work because you know, Jerry never did return from that meet. 

Karen


----------



## CamColt




----------



## TLinden16

No he never returned no he never returned
His fate is still unlearned
He dove for ever on the streets of Boston (or so some people claim)
He's the man who never returned


----------



## CamColt

OH Karen thats good.  
And FWIW, I was just showing this to DH and he doesnt recall any diving.    But, hes pretty oblivious anyway.


----------



## TLinden16

I knew I liked your hubby 

Karen


----------



## whois figment

Ok I'll bite is Jerry just part of your imagination like figment? I had to ask. It will be a last minute decision based on my sons hockey playoffs but I would love to make it if I don't have a scheduling conflict.


----------



## NHAnn

Nice try Karen, trying to pin the dive on poor ol' Jerry!! sheesh, the nerve!!
It was a SHE who dove...not a he   

whois figment:  Jerry is the name of the meet...last June...it's kind of hard to explain...but if you can come in April, we'll fill you in


----------



## goofy4tink

Shame on you Karen...trying to pin bad doings on poor ole Jerry!!! We all know who 'dove' and nothing you can say will change the facts.  Can't wait to see everyone again. Do you all think it will be warm by then??!!!


----------



## mickeyfan1

OK I was in Boston earlier today, near the aquarium and then at Downtown Crossing, I looked all over for Jerry but he was as elusive as ever.


----------



## goofy4tink

If you listen to our illustrious leader from last year, she would have you believe that Jerry probably 'dove' for cover!!!  Probably won't see him again until April. Either that or he went home with the pirate guy over by the Aquarium!!!


----------



## zippeedee

Maybe he fell in with that group of Russian gymnasts that Karen was telling everyone about.  Maybe he's home in Minsk?


----------



## winniedapooh

Just checked in with my DISer in crime   and we will be there!  Karen I sent you a PM for some info.  OK anybody got a mugshot on Jerry so we can begin looking.  Can't wait to meet some other DISers!


----------



## TLinden16

I forgot about the Russian gymnists.  LOL. 

Michelle, I sent you a PM. 

Karen


----------



## Keokagal

Yo Karen,  Are most of the gals here named Debbie?  Would that mean we are all over 40?     Still planning on meeting you.  DH is getting cold feet, worried we are all just too weird.


----------



## TLinden16

Debbie, tell your DH that we're weird in a good way.  Either that, or let him stay home.  You'll have more fun without him 

Karen


----------



## goofy4tink

Keokagal said:
			
		

> Yo Karen,  Are most of the gals here named Debbie?  Would that mean we are all over 40?     Still planning on meeting you.  DH is getting cold feet, worried we are all just too weird.



Oh dear...this is just how my dh felt last spring. But, he actually said he had a really good time with us. He never knew that there were so many people out there just like his wacky wife!!!! He hasn't complained once about going in April!! So, tell your dh that there will be other 'normal' men there that he can hang with if it gets too weird for him!!!  See you there. 

Hi Karen....


----------



## NHAnn

My DH would not let me go "alone" to meet other DISers at the first Swan/Dolphin "cheerleader" DIS Meet at the Dolphin in the summer of 2000!   He figured if he came with me he could protect me from internet weirdos and have an excuse for a getaway trip with me.    We both had a wonderful time. 

 Lots of the spouses seem relieved that there are other "normal" people at these meets.   well, they _think_ they're the normal ones   

He was a little skeptical last June that we were going to a meet that had a name and that I was going to Caper on the Common with Karen....but he figured he wouldn't run into anyone he knew in Boston     He enjoyed the day


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

well I just booked the Westin Copley for that night.....no driving for us....JUST FUN!!!    
I'm one of those "normal" people  that NHAnn met at that 2000 S/D cheerleader meet


----------



## NHAnn

Mickeyfaniam said:
			
		

> well I just booked the Westin Copley for that night.....no driving for us....JUST FUN!!!
> I'm one of those "normal" people  that NHAnn met at that 2000 S/D cheerleader meet


No, my DH thought your DH was normal.  He knows you are as nuts as I am      
And actually, I guess it was summer 2001 because I didn't register on the DIS til 10/2000!!

We're going to stay the night too!  Oh...this is gonna be FUN !!!


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

if anyone is interested The Westin Copley has a $159.00 AAA rate!!
        

hey!! how did that fish get in there


----------



## CamColt

Us? weird? Nah, only to non Disney freaks.   
LOL, Ann!  Can you imagine the looks I got from people when I told them I was going to WDW alone...to meet up with my internet friends.  I thought I was going to be locked up by a few, LOL!  
Thanks for the tip on that Hotel.  I think   We will look into that tonight!  Jerry is quickly approaching!!!!


----------



## TLinden16

Wow.  The Westin will be Jerry's crash pad. 

Karen


----------



## NHAnn

TLinden16 said:
			
		

> The Westin will be Jerry's crash pad.
> Karen



 LITERALLY!!  Because Debbie (Mickeyfaniam) is MARRIED to Jerry!!
Yes her DH's name is Jerry   So Jerry is staying at the Westin for/with Jerry!


----------



## TLinden16

Ann, this is getting scandalous!


----------



## CamColt

LOL!  
Debbie, do you mind me asking how you got that rate?  Was it on line or did you call?  Im trying on line and cant find anything better than 199.00 for the night. Hmmm????


----------



## NHAnn

Katie, are you AAA member?
...I had some difficulty finding the $159 too, but at Debbie's suggestion  I kept playing around on the Starwood website .  It's a AAA rate so there 's a place where you can enter "Automobile Assn" rate and it came up.  But only on King bedded room.  If you can't get to it online, maybe call them and tell them you saw a $159 AAA rate on line but didn't book it at the time ....
can't hurt to try!


----------



## CamColt

Darn it! 
Wednesday night the best I was coming up with was 199.00.  Now we just called and asked about the 159.00/AAA rate and they said no.  The best available price they had(which I guess beat what was coming up for AAA) was 229.00.  We booked it, but may cancel.  By the time we add in tax and parking, it may not be worth it for 1 night.   Gotta think about this one.


----------



## goofy4tink

I wanna stay with the sleep-over people but I have to be at church the next morning at 8:30!!!  Darn!!!


----------



## minmate

I thought I saw Jerry on the T, heading to Walpole... maybe visiting someone from his shadowy past?


----------



## TLinden16

Diane, skip church.  It's Jerry's revenge.  God will understand 

Minmate, that could have been Jerry.  He has lots of shady friends. 

Karen


----------



## NHAnn

Yikes...$229  that's too much!  

DD stayed at Marriott Long Wharf  (la-di-da)  congierge level, last night, with 2 GF's ...the rom was only $69 courtesy of the dad of one of the GF's who apparently is a Platinum Marriott Reward person due to his business travels!  


Karen...you are too funny!


----------



## travelin' tigger

Just thought I'd let everyone know that Earthfest will be held on April 30th - might make for a fun day in Boston.  Here's the info from wbos.com:

*12th Annual 92.9 WBOS Earthfest Line Up*
_Bill and Kristin from the WBOS Morning Show announced this year's 12th Annual 92.9 WBOS Earthfest Line Up! Earthfest will be held this year on Saturday, April 30th from 12noon to 6pm at the Hatch Shell.
This years line up includes:
Ari Hest,
Low Millions,
Carbon Leaf,
Five for Fighting,
and stay tuned. . .we'll announce this year's headliner on Monday, March 28th in the WBOS Morning Show!_


----------



## Pooh's Pal

I have bad news.....can't take the weekend of the 30th off, I have to go to Western Mass. to pick up my college kid on the 4th and 5th of May.  I have a new job & I can't take the x-tra time off. 
  I am really bummed, but I thought I would warn ya all now.....sorry Karen, sorry all!  I'll try to catch you all at another time....maybe June? maybe December in WDW? 
Hope you all have a great time and I want to see pictures of all...especially diving and capering!!!  Will "Jerry" ever recover from the loss?


----------



## TLinden16

Sorry to hear you can't make it, Debbi 

Karen


----------



## paras4ri

Sadly, we also won't be joining the party this time.  We're headed to the Mount Washington Hotel that weekend - I won a trip through work!!!!   


I'm still be able to watch Boston TV stations so behave everyone!!!!


----------



## antkim

is still trying to join in...trying to set up someone to watch the kids. Mattie wouldn't do too good in a piano bar!! LOL

*Still afraid of the diving crazy lady who apparently has no memory!*


----------



## NHAnn

Gail ~ have a wonderful time!  The Mt W is truly a grand place! Toot and wave as you drive through Concord  

Kim~ hope you can come! Together perhaps we can jog teh memory of that crazy diver    OR be ready with a camera to catch for proof


----------



## TLinden16

Diving?  Why does everyone insist there was diving going on?

Gail, have fun at the Mt. Washington!

Karen


----------



## NHAnn

TLinden16 said:
			
		

> Diving?  Why does everyone insist there was diving going on?


Oh gosh...I forget...no wait...it's coming   back...I see it...(I saw it!)....the leader-person....the cobblestones....the group photo...all of a sudden...she's stratched out on the cobblestones...


----------



## TLinden16

NHAnn said:
			
		

> Oh gosh...I forget...no wait...it's coming   back...I see it...(I saw it!)....the leader-person....the cobblestones....the group photo...all of a sudden...she's stratched out on the cobblestones...



I don't recall seeing that, Ann.  I remember capering, though 

Karen


----------



## antkim

TLinden16 said:
			
		

> I don't recall seeing that, Ann.  I remember capering, though
> 
> Karen



How on earth could you "see" anything from the ground of Quincy Market?....Oh wait....you do not recall!!


----------



## philaround

with apologies to The Bee Gees

Jerry's going back to Massachusetts,
Something's telling him to go back home.
And the lights all went out in Massachusetts
The day they capered on the Commons.


----------



## philaround

Brenda and I would love to meet you guys again but not sure if it will happen. I just had major surgery 2 weeks ago [lost the upper lobe of my left lung] and the doctor doesn't want me to do much more then breath for at least six weeks[thank God I quit smoking 2 years ago]. This means I'll be tied down until at least 4/22. Keep me posted and with luck my doctor will allow me to travel on 4/30.


----------



## TLinden16

Phil, my dad had part of his lung removed a year and a half ago--it does take a while to recover from that.  I'll be sending out good thoughts for you. 

Karen


----------



## goofy4tink

NHAnn said:
			
		

> Oh gosh...I forget...no wait...it's coming   back...I see it...(I saw it!)....the leader-person....the cobblestones....the group photo...all of a sudden...she's stratched out on the cobblestones...



Funny, that's pretty much my recollection also    Ah well.

And Phil...hope you're on your feet and feeling better fast. There will be other meets I'm sure!!! One can caper just so much at one time...you must stretch the capering over a long period of time.


----------



## philaround

Thank's Karen. I do have 5 day's scheduled at WDW in mid May. I'll find out in about 2 weeks how my doctor thinks my recovery is progressing. The unfortunate thing is another one of my doctors has been unable to rule out possible onset of MS.  I'll be having my 4th set of MRI's in the last 12 months this Monday night. The doctor thinks it is just some sort of viral complication but has not been able to rule anything out yet.


----------



## NHAnn

PLEASE COME TO BOSTON FOR THE DIS MEET...
we're meeting here with some friends and they've got lots of room
you can meet the DISers at Jake Ivory's.....
by the Fenway where our Sox will be a-playing soon.....

Please come to Boston
don't say no....


----------



## TLinden16

Ann, did it take you all that time to write this?  

Very good. 

Karen


----------



## winniedapooh

So Karen about how many of us will be descending upon Boston in an attempt to locate and capture Jerry?  All marked in my calendar and told DH he had to stay home with the kids, lol.  Nah-he just doesn't want to go it is Little League season and he wants to watch games instead!?


----------



## iluvdisney

Do we have a time for this meet yet? 

I'll be driving up from Delaware - need to pick up Jackie so we can come and join in the fun!   

Not sure if I'll head up on Friday or just drive in on Saturday yet.


----------



## TLinden16

The doors open at 7:30 and the pianos start at 9:00.  There is an $8 cover charge.  We can make reservations, but that would require paying up front with a credit card when reservations are made.  

I'll try to figure out how many folks are going later on today. 

Karen


----------



## philaround

I won't know for sure if I can go until after my Doctors appointment late tomorrow afternoon. I'll PM you as sson as I know if I will be able to travel at the end of April.


----------



## TLinden16

Here is the list of folks who are hoping to attend:

*Jerry*
*TLinden16*
*CamColt and DH*
*IluvDisney and DSis*
*Zippeedee*
*Alcinwondrln*
*AntKim--if Mom can be bribed to babysit*
*MargieJ*
*Travelin'Tigger and DBF*
*Goofy4tink and DH*
*Castlegazer (hopefully)*
*CRCromier*
*NHAnn and DH*
Cthia
Auroraluvsphillip
*Minmate and DH*
Mamu
Luv4tink
*Mickeyfaniam and DH*
3gr8kids
Berry
*Winniedapooh*
*Dgaston*
*Philaround and DW * (we hope you are well enough to join us--Yay Phil's getting better!)

Do me a favor.  If you see your name on this list, please post whether or not you are coming.  

If you are still planning on coming, I will put your name in technicolor (like my name, and Jerry's name).  

If you are not coming, I will remove you from the list. 

If you don't post, you'll get a PM from me. 

Karen


----------



## Alicnwondrln

I am definetly coming
I dont get many nights out and am looking forward to it and hanging out with people who love disney as my DH like dis and just tolerates my obsession

woo hoo


----------



## Keokagal

Well, another who has to poop out on you all.  I have to attend a conference in Portland ME that w/e.  If, and it's a big if,  I can get out of the Sunday component DH and I may still show up.  It's also the w/e of the NAC Finals, DD plays college softball, so I may miss that too!!!    I can't get into a bad mood about anything though.  Check my tickers!


----------



## antkim

I am still not sure...will have to see about the babysitting issue...I kind of blew my husband's chance of getting the night off as he now needs to take a night off so I can go to WDW with the girls!!!   

I will try to bribe MOM!!!


----------



## goofy4tink

Make me technicolor!!!  George and I are planning on being there. Hopefully ds will be moved in back here and able to be here with Kate!!  Yippee!!!!


----------



## winniedapooh

Will be there with dgaston as well!   I can't believe I just used that evil looking banana, lol!


----------



## travelin' tigger

We'll be there!!  Prefer the color purple - is there such a thing as a purple tigger???

3.5 weeks and counting!!!


----------



## zippeedee

I'll be there.   Change me to a happy color!
Patti


----------



## JCTigger

Unfortunatly I wont be able to make it after all... I'm a stage manager for a community theatre group out of Westford and we have a show that night... I just got the job today... I wish I could make it though it sounds like a lot of fun but theres always next time!


----------



## goofy4tink

JCTigger said:
			
		

> Unfortunatly I wont be able to make it after all... I'm a stage manager for a community theatre group out of Westford and we have a show that night... I just got the job today... I wish I could make it though it sounds like a lot of fun but theres always next time!



Oh....the unsung hero's of community theatre!! We'll miss you but have a great production. What cha doing??


----------



## CamColt

Looks like we have a great group so far. 

Count me and Peter in. Anytime we get a chance for a night out, we wont turn it down. 

Je-rry Je-rry


----------



## JCTigger

goofy4tink said:
			
		

> Oh....the unsung hero's of community theatre!! We'll miss you but have a great production. What cha doing??



I'm actually doing to shows... the one that conficts with the meet is called Saloonkeepers Daughter... and the other one is Out of Sight Out of Murder (for this one im sound tech)

  If only I can break away from community theatre and get to broadway id be all set but ill take what I can get!


----------



## philaround

Karen, I just sent you a PM. DW & I will be there for the great Jerry hunt. Are we using guns or cameras on this hunt?


----------



## TLinden16

Who else is going?  (or not going).

Karen


----------



## CamColt

Gotta tell you guys, I was in Boston last night, looking everywhere for Jerry.  I thought I saw him capering on the common at one point, but I wasnt sure if it was him.  Then all of a sudden DH and I were eating dinner at Grill 23 when a man walked by with a big huge present wrapped in...are you ready for this...LIME GREEN PAPER!!!  I just knew that HAD to be Jerry!!!!


----------



## TLinden16

Did he bring the present to you?

Karen


----------



## CamColt

Nah, no such luck.  I think maybe he was storing it, and he will present it to you in a few weeks.


----------



## TLinden16

Oh, I forgot to tell everyone that part of the meet.  Everyone coming to Jerry's Revenge has to bring me a gift wrapped in lime green paper.  Thanks for reminding me, Katie.  I'll split the loot with you 

Karen


----------



## NHAnn

Whoops...was away in Columbus for a long weekend with my sister for NCAA Frozen Four!  

Color me in!! DH and I are coming!!! 

Amazing all the lime green in the stores this spring...shoes...clothes...accessories....hmmm.....

I will get a message to Mickeyfaniam...I do believe she and HER Jerry (DH) are coming  but I'll have her confirm herself!


----------



## CamColt

NHAnn said:
			
		

> Amazing all the lime green in the stores this spring...shoes...clothes...accessories....hmmm.....



Glad you are in, Ann!  And you are right.  I even bought a new lime green shirt just for Jerry(dont tell DH ). However if its chilly, I may not be wearing it that night as its sleeveless.  

Karen, speaking of splitting the loot you havent mentioned if our pal, Popcorn Goofy, will be making an appearance???


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

Oh yes *COLOR me in*!! Me and my DH (Jerry)   
I have a room booked so we  won't have to drive home


----------



## TLinden16

More names in technicolor.  Yay!

Karen


----------



## goofy4tink

TLinden16 said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot to tell everyone that part of the meet.  Everyone coming to Jerry's Revenge has to bring me a gift wrapped in lime green paper.  Thanks for reminding me, Katie.  I'll split the loot with you
> 
> Karen



Hmmmm...I think that perhaps it should be Jerry bringing gifts to those who remember some particular diving...so as to keep our, ah...their, mouths closed. Hopefully for those wearing lime green, Jerry won't think 'they' are the gifts...to be used as a sacrifice to Jerry's all powerful wonderfullness. 

This looks like it's going to be a huge amount of fun!!


----------



## zippeedee

goofy4tink said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...I think that perhaps it should be Jerry bringing gifts to those who remember some particular diving...so as to keep our, ah...their, mouths closed. Hopefully for those wearing lime green, Jerry won't think 'they' are the gifts...to be used as a sacrifice to Jerry's all powerful wonderfullness.
> 
> This looks like it's going to be a huge amount of fun!!



Hmmmm... gifts for the witnesses of the infamous dive?  Sounds like a GREAT idea to me!!  
Patti


----------



## Alicnwondrln

hi everyone
cant wait for the meet!
I live in Burlington and wanted to know if anyone else lived near me and wanted to go in together.  This way i could car pool ( i dotn care driving) or take the train with others as i im not sure what time this party is breaking up
hahah

If no takers thats cool just thought i would put it out there


----------



## TLinden16

Jerry


----------



## Cthia

I am still working on trying to go.Trying to get my mom to babysit or have my husband stay home to watch the kids. I am just not too thrilled about driving into Boston by myself. So far I am a possible. I will continue to work on it.


----------



## CamColt

goofy4tink said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...I think that perhaps it should be Jerry bringing gifts to those who remember some particular diving...so as to keep our, ah...their, mouths closed. Hopefully for those wearing lime green, Jerry won't think 'they' are the gifts...to be used as a sacrifice to Jerry's all powerful wonderfullness.
> 
> This looks like it's going to be a huge amount of fun!!



Good Plan!!!!

Alicnwondrln, I would say we could carpool seeing we are so close, but it looks like we will be going in early (if we can work out the babysitter for earlier).  We are staying over at the Westin and we are hoping to check into the hotel, maybe go swimming or whatever before hand.  Sort of a mini vacation.   But if anything changes and it would work out, I'll let you know.


----------



## Alicnwondrln

i wish 
my DH is staying with the kids so i can go 
we dont have a sitter
actually we have never had one
the kids are 6 and 1 and i t hink we have gone out ONCE in 6 years without the kids at night were they actually werent at school 
hahhaah
thanks anyway,............


----------



## TLinden16

Jerry!

Karen


----------



## NHAnn

NO DIVING ALLOWED!!!   


CAPER WITH CAUTION!!!


----------



## antkim

It's not looking too good for me!  I could come until about 9:30 but I'm not sure if it would be worth the drive...no offense but an hour drive for a 1 1/2 hour "date" just seems silly!! I am still trying though...don't count me out yet!

Kim


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

CamColt said:
			
		

> LOL!
> Debbie, do you mind me asking how you got that rate?  Was it on line or did you call?  Im trying on line and cant find anything better than 199.00 for the night. Hmmm????


WOW!! I'm so sorry I never saw this post ( Debbie slaps herself in the head)  
So what did you end up getting for a rate?


----------



## TLinden16

Hmm.  Maybe NHAnn, Camcolt, and I can give Debbie some help 

Karen


----------



## CamColt

Mickeyfaniam said:
			
		

> WOW!! I'm so sorry I never saw this post ( Debbie slaps herself in the head)
> So what did you end up getting for a rate?



LOL!  No problem.  We got 229.00...a little more than we expected, but now that the time is getting close we are looking at it as a nice little vacation.  The earlier we can get a babysitter, the earlier we are going to enjoy our time away.  We hope to spend the afternoon in the pool(I assume theres an indoor pool???).


----------



## NHAnn

Yes there is an indoor pool, I checked the website!  

_The Westin Copley Place, Boston is an idyllic urban retreat for travelers, set in the center of one of historic Boston's finest neighborhoods, Back Bay. The hotel features amenities such as Westin's exclusive 10-layer Heavenly Bed®, the WestinWORKOUT® Powered by Reebok Gym with indoor pool, shopping in the retail gallery at Copley Place, skywalk access to more than 100 shops at Copley Place and the Prudential Center, as well as the newly-opened Grettacole Spa, located adjacent to the hotel lobby. We also feature our well-known Turner Fisheries, and chic hotspot Bar10. The Westin Copley Place, Boston offers the kind of comfort and class guests desire. The Westin Copley Place, Boston is conveniently located across the street from Back Bay Station for Amtrak and commuter rail service._


----------



## CamColt

Thanks Ann! 
That spa is sounding tempting now too, LOL!


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

NHAnn said:
			
		

> _Westin's exclusive 10-layer Heavenly Bed®, _


  

I don't think I'm ready to be seen in a swim suit unless pale white is in


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

TLinden16 said:
			
		

> Hmm.  Maybe NHAnn, Camcolt, and I can give Debbie some help
> 
> Karen


----------



## TLinden16

Katie, don't let yourself get so comfortable in that hotel that you miss Jerry's revenge. 

Karen


----------



## goofy4tink

God, I wish I had a hotel room to get all comfy in!!!!  Color me dis-green. See you guys at 7:15ish out in front. Now, to just find our way and find a place to park.  Any suggestions out there for you more urban folk for us countryfied people??


----------



## CamColt

Mickeyfaniam said:
			
		

> I don't think I'm ready to be seen in a swim suit unless pale white is in



I hope it is, because I sure am.  Funny story... We were at a hotel in January and I was wearing shorts and a tshirt over my bathing suit on the way to the pool.  I walked in the "well lit" mirrored elevator and was almost blinded by my white legs!!!  I couldnt believe I was that pale.    And trust me, I havent gotten any sun since then.  

Dont worry Karen, I dont get many nights out so I will definitely be there.  You saw how much fun I had at Jellyrolls.


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

goofy4tink said:
			
		

> God, I wish I had a hotel room to get all comfy in!!!!  Color me dis-green. See you guys at 7:15ish out in front. Now, to just find our way and find a place to park.  Any suggestions out there for you more urban folk for us countryfied people??


I KNOW I can't help you....I get lost in hotel rooms  

I was looking at Mapquest..... we have to drive to the Westin. We need to go of exit 22 for .3 miles, then slight turn for .1, another slight turn for .1 and another slight turn for .1 ....now thats a total of .6 miles off the pike. How majorly can we screw that up   

I remember trying to get to Fenway one year.... we drove for 2 hours in Boston. We could see it....we just couldn't get there    and when we stopped to ask directions...this man sent us the wrong way and I swear he did it on purpose....he just looked the type...I'm sure he was    as we drove off


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

I was thinking......yes sometimes I do.....what do you think the local police will think when this DIS crowd is congregating on the street?  Hope most of us at least LOOK normal    so they don't get suspicious .....especially if we're all wearing lime green....they might think we're some kind of a gang and haul us off!    
That would make for some interesting DIS meet photos


----------



## TLinden16

The cops will only look at us funny when we spray our hair lime green 

Karen


----------



## CamColt

LOL!  I refuse to drive in Boston and I hate being a passenger in a car there. The T is definitely for me.  I went all the way to WDW by myself, but I wouldnt dare go into Boston alone, LOL! 
Yes, I have no sense of direction

Goofy4tink, you should get a room too.  Its nice not to worry about having to drive after a night out...then again, now that police are involved anyway, Im getting worried.


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

TLinden16 said:
			
		

> The cops will only look at us funny when we spray our hair lime green
> 
> Karen


now thats an idea...we'll be called ......

*GANG GREEN  *   
and when they haul us in and ask who our leader is we'll tell them.....

 The great and powerful Sir Gerald Xavier Popkin Hogswagle the Third    

Of course that would probably ruin our chances of being released any time soon


----------



## TLinden16

But at least we'll be in good company, Debbie 

Karen


----------



## Margie J

goofy4tink said:
			
		

> God, I wish I had a hotel room to get all comfy in!!!!  Color me dis-green. See you guys at 7:15ish out in front. Now, to just find our way and find a place to park.  Any suggestions out there for you more urban folk for us countryfied people??




As for parking I can help you there. I work and park in the area. There are several garages  and lots in the area. 

One is at Fenway Park (enter on the Landsdown St corner, near the statue). They have been charging a $10 night club rate. To enter, if you exit off Storrow Drive, take a right at the lights on Boylston St (at the Shell Station). Fenway Park will be in front of you and drive to the right, parking entrance is on the left. 

At the other corner (Landsdown and Brookline Ave) behind the Fenway bleachers is another garage area also. Entrances are just past Gold's Gym. 

On Brookline Avenue there is a large open lot to the left of Boston Beerworks. It's at the Brookline and Yawkey Way intersection. 

Further down Brookline Avenue is the Landmark Center (old Sears Building). They have a big parking garage. It's a few blocks from Landsdown St. but if you plan to shop or eat before hitting the Clubs it's a good spot.



*Lansdowne Garage Information*

Lansdowne Garage Phone #:.................617-421-0125
Location:  49-67 Lansdowne Street, Boston. (Behind Fenway Park left field wall, next to Gold's Gym.)


*Kenmore Lot Information*

Kenmore Lot Phone #'s: (617) 732-2306
Location: Brookline Avenue across from Fenway Park, and on Maitland Street off of Beacon Street.


*Red Sox Garage Information*

Red Sox Garage Phone #:........617-278-1541
Location: Attached to Fenway Park on the corner of Lansdowne Street next to Ipswich Street


----------



## goofy4tink

Thanks Margie!!!  That helps. While my dh is pretty conversant when it comes to the city, sometimes he doesn't know where to park since he is usually in the financial district.


----------



## GoofyJoofy

Hey Karen,

I see you planned another Boston area meet.  Way cool girl.
Unfortunately the Goofys will be tied up with activities here in lovely Western MA.  But we'll send our best wishes to all attendies, for a glorious time.


----------



## TLinden16

GoofyJoofy!  Where have you been, buddy? Someone was asking me about you in chat the other night!  I'm feeling mighty neglected!

Karen


----------



## goofy4tink

Can I wear jeans or are 'nicer' pants in order here???


----------



## TLinden16

Bikinis for the women, and speedos for the men.  We want our group to stand out!


----------



## TLinden16

Hey, I'm going totally (well sort of) off topic on this one, but I figured I'd post this here in case any of you are interested in e-mailing Disney in hopes of them changing their agreement to make Jellyrolls smokefree:

I'm hoping that some of you may be interested in helping out with something. There is a Jellyrolls message board that I read, and there is someone over there who is starting an campaign to try to get them to make Jellyrolls smoke free. She is trying to get as many people as possible to e-mail Disney's legal department today in hopes that if they get bombarded with a large number of e-mails on this issue, they will consider changing their agreement with Jellyrolls when they can so that they can make it a non-smoking establishment. Jellyrolls is the only bar that allows smoking on Disney property. 

So, if you are interested in sending an e-mail (or if you are interested in making my favorite place smoke free for me), please send an e-mail to: wdw.legal@disney.com

Not sure if it will work, but it won't hurt to try 

Thanks.


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

goofy4tink said:
			
		

> Can I wear jeans or are 'nicer' pants in order here???


OK Karen funny answer   
now seriously what is everybody wearing?

goofy4tink... I'm wearing Jeans unless many come here and tell me otherwise!!
my DH will probably ask me the same question? What should I tell him?


----------



## TLinden16

Bikinis and speedos all the way!


----------



## goofy4tink

This is something that no one needs to see!!!  Either me in my bikini or dh in a speedo!!! Oh my...if you have spent any time at Old Orchard Beach with the Canadians, you'll have some idea of what we might look like!!  

So, in order to fulfill our worshipfull leader's mandate, I will have my 'bikini' on under my jeans. Will instruct dh to follow suit. He will most likely wear khakis. He isn't comfortable in jeans out in a social setting.


----------



## GoofyJoofy

TLinden16 said:
			
		

> GoofyJoofy! Where have you been, buddy? Someone was asking me about you in chat the other night! I'm feeling mighty neglected!
> 
> Karen


 

Karen,

Guess things really got to me more than I originally thought.  I wound up staying away from all on-line activity (even reading stuff).  Didn't mean to neglect my friends, but I guess that is what I wound up doing by hiding under a rock for so long.

In my absence, my kids have taken control of the PCs at home.  2 teenage girls constantly IMing and emailing.

I won't make any promises I can't keep, but if I am free tonight, and I can get a PC, maybe I'll drop in and say Hi to all the Tuesday chatters.

But in any case, I hope all is well with you.  I never forgot your kindness.


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

OK if you insist....bikini's it is....but only if I can wear my topless one


----------



## NHAnn

Somewhere in this house, is a photo I took on at a beach/park in Key West, several years ago.  It is of my DH and I think my DD, sitting at a picnic table.  At least that's what you might THINK it is a photo of.  But what I was REALLY photographing was a man in a lime green speedo at the watyer fountain int he background.  Took it for my DIS friends  LOL


I'm probably wearing jeans or khakis to the meet.  This bod will never ever wear a bikini ever again.


----------



## NHAnn

Somewhere in this house, is a photo I took on at a beach/park in Key West, several years ago.  It is of my DH and I think my DD, sitting at a picnic table.  At least that's what you might THINK it is a photo of.  But what I was REALLY photographing was a man in a lime green speedo at the water fountain in the background.  Took it for my DIS friends  LOL


I'm probably wearing jeans or khakis to the meet.  This bod will never ever wear a bikini ever again.


----------



## TLinden16

Sure, Debbie.  Go topless.  I don't care.  I bet it will get our songs played faster 

Ann, that story is so good, you had to tell it twice   You must find that photo for us 

Karen


----------



## GoofyJoofy

I vote for bikinis and speedos


*and lots and lots of PICS!!!!!*


----------



## CamColt

I may have a bikini on earlier in day at the pool...but no speedo is going anywhere near DH!   

I noticed on Jake Ivory's website it says they welcome jeans, or something to that effect.  I will probably wear denim capris with what else, but....a lime green shirt.


----------



## TLinden16

GoofyJoofy likes bikinis.

Karen


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

TLinden16 said:
			
		

> GoofyJoofy likes bikinis.
> 
> Karen


well then let GoofyJoofy wear one


----------



## TLinden16

GoofyJoofy won't be there.  He's afraid to meet me 

Karen


----------



## NHAnn

hhhmmmm....wasn't there a recetn thread on the CB abotu a certain talented double poster/double PMer?


----------



## TLinden16

Does she caper, too?

Karen


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

darn we don't get to see Goofy in a bikini!!


----------



## GoofyJoofy

Mickeyfaniam said:
			
		

> well then let GoofyJoofy wear one


 
Oh no, no, no, I'd get arrested wearing a bikini.  Speedo is what I'd have to wear.


----------



## CamColt

TLinden16 said:
			
		

> Does she caper, too?
> 
> Karen



I think so... but she certainly doesnt dive!


----------



## travelin' tigger

80 hours to go!!!  Can you tell I'm excited???


----------



## TLinden16

Who dives, Katie?  I know nothing about diving. 

Karen


----------



## philaround

Dw & I will definately be there.


----------



## NHAnn

Yay, philaround!!

CAPER CAPER CAPER


----------



## NHAnn

Caper Caper Caper


----------



## paras4ri

TLinden16 said:
			
		

> Who dives, Katie?  I know nothing about diving.
> 
> Karen


That's what she always says - but we know different!!!

Have a great time everyone!


----------



## TLinden16

Yay, Philaround!  Looking forward to seeing you!

Karen


----------



## goofy4tink

It's almost time everyone!!!! Tomorrow's the big day....are we all excited?


----------



## CamColt

goofy4tink said:
			
		

> It's almost time everyone!!!! Tomorrow's the big day....are we all excited?



  sure is.


----------



## travelin' tigger

Under 32 hours!!!


----------



## Mickeyfaniam




----------



## TLinden16

I'm not going.  I'm sick of you people.


----------



## goofy4tink

TLinden16 said:
			
		

> I'm not going.  I'm sick of you people.


----------



## NHAnn

is trying to decide what to wear.  It will NOT be a bikini or a speedo  

See you all tomorrow...even  YOU!


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

"wonderin what clothes she'll wear"   "wonderin what clothes she'll wear"    "wonderin what clothes she'll wear"


----------



## antkim

Hey guys!

Doesn't look like I will be making it tonight  but I will be thinking about all of you. There is still a very slight chance I can come for a bit but that's about it!

So enjoy and I want to see pics!! 

Watch out for that crazy lady that dives! Not only does she attempt crazy stunts.....something is VERY wrong with her mind as well....she seems to forget these crazy acts!!!    

Kim aka


----------



## CamColt

Oh Kim, I hope you can work something out.  Since we lost you last time,you have to try again.  
If not,you will be missed.


----------



## philaround

Only 12 hours to go.

Is Jerry ready?


----------



## goofy4tink

antkim said:
			
		

> Hey guys!
> 
> Doesn't look like I will be making it tonight  but I will be thinking about all of you. There is still a very slight chance I can come for a bit but that's about it!
> 
> So enjoy and I want to see pics!!
> 
> Watch out for that crazy lady that dives! Not only does she attempt crazy stunts.....something is VERY wrong with her mind as well....she seems to forget these crazy acts!!!
> 
> Kim aka


Oh bother!!  Didn't get to spend much time with you last year. Was hoping to seem more of you this year. We'll raise a glass to you anyway!!
My jeans are ready, my dis green shirt is ready...but, what to do about the 'leader gifting'.....hmmmm, let's see.


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

I  haven't a lime green thing to wear!!


----------



## NHAnn

I have a plastic lime greem bracelet I bought...that's it for me 
Hope you can get there Kim!

No lime green gifts here  either,
...with stuff I've had going on this week I am lucky to be getting there...but I need some DIVERSION!!   See you all later.


----------



## TLinden16

Tonight's the nights, my friends!  Woofreakinghoo!

Everyone get there and back safely 

Karen


----------



## Alicnwondrln

ok my life offically sucks i just got called into work and i cant say no
sorry to everyone
ill see you at the canobie meet 
i hope


----------



## TLinden16

Thanks to everyone who came to Jake Ivory's for another fun DIS meet!  Everyone seemed to have a fantastic time, although we never did find Jerry (not Debbie's Jerry--the real Jerry--Sir Gerald).  

We can talk about everything that happened at the bar--afterall this is a family board.  But we saw some things that shocked some of us (coughgoofyfortinkcough). 

Special thanks goes out to Iluvdisney and her sister for driving from Michigan by way of Deleware to come to the meet!

We'll have to plan another Jake Ivory's night sometime soon. 

We decided that Jerry needed a new smilie, so Jerry is officially   We even made up the dancing banana dance in honor of Jerry!

What's in store for Jerry next?  

Karen


----------



## Patsfan7

POOP!  I just found this, one day too late.  BUT, given the fact that I am 8 months pregnant, and just love to party especially at Jake Ivory's, maybe that was a good thing  .  Did I just read something about a Canobie meet?????


----------



## goofy4tink

Hi guys!!!  We had a terrific time last night. Even dh had a good time. Thanks to everyone that came out on a yucky, rainy night. Nice to put some faces to those screennames.


----------



## crcormier

Definitely had a good time!  Jake Ivory's is a CLOSE second to Jellyrolls...  But dirtier.


----------



## CamColt

I just got home guys...with a headache, and the kids too. Party's over. 

I have a little work to do but pictures will be going up later.  And remember, the more money you guys send, the less pictures that get posted.  

And I wanted to add what a great time I had with everyone last night.  We will have to visit Jerry again...although on our way out of JIs we thought we saw him.  Someone was being carried away in an ambulance.  I was very concerned it could have been our beloved Jerry.  All that banana dancing may have gotten to him.


----------



## goofy4tink

CamColt said:
			
		

> I just got home guys...with a headache, and the kids too. Party's over.
> 
> I have a little work to do but pictures will be going up later.  And remember, the more money you guys send, the less pictures that get posted.



Is PayPal an option???


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

hello I'm back home and I have a headache...something wicked....can't imagine where it came from 

it was  great meeting everyone there and Karen if you do this again...we'll be there!!! That was hoot!!
But I'm wondering ..did you know we would be in the middle of a half dozen bachelorette (sp) parties?   with all those flashing/blinking and glow in the dark thingies floating around?   gosh those things were just popping up everwhere!!   

so Katie how much do I need to send to keep any pics of myself off the internet?


----------



## NHAnn

Hhhhhhmmm...no headache here....sweated out the few beers over the course of much dancing I guess.  Just VERY tired...and some hearing loss! Only downside of the night was the volume of the music once it started...could not hear even   So I just enjoyed the music    Great fun!     And those bachelorette parties!!  

I do believe I have a dive on film     too!

Katie...the check's in the mail


----------



## Pooh's Pal

I was thinking of all of you at 5am, when I got up to go to work!!
soooooo...Sounds like I missed a good time...everyone had a fun....once again---another successful Boston meet! Way to go Karen!!  
So how much should we send in ($$) if we want to SEE the pictures!! (Did I heard diving was on the agenda?)  

Canobie Park?? When??


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

yes I believe a certain   someone dove in front of me onto the floor at one point  
really wished you could have been there Pooh's Pal


----------



## philaround

Thanks Karen for coming up with this novel meet. A time was had by all, especially a certain young man who claims to hold the least original handle on this here board, hey CR we can be bought off for a really reasonable fee
It was really great getting 'down and dirty' with everyone.
When are we going it again?

P.S. Did anyone else have probelms getting around the March for Hunger folks today?


----------



## TLinden16

Glad to see that everyone had a blast last night!  We sure were having a blast (especially Craig at the end of the night--LOL).  

Hey ladies, I think you need to find me a husband so you can throw me a bachelorette party so that we can have the cakes and glowy things like the other tables had last night   And I defintely need a crown to wear the next time we go there 

I say we plan another Jake Ivory's meet for sometime in the fall (September or October perhaps?).  What do you thing:

Jerry III--the Attack of the Dancing Banana!

Karen

P.S.  Diving?  What's all this talk of diving?  I think the reason why everyone hasn't posted pictures yet is because they are photoshopping them as we speak


----------



## CamColt

There was some definite diving... with the gear to go along!   

The fall sounds like a great time for another Jake Ivorys meet.  We should all be recovered by then.   

Yes Phil, we were headed home and the way DH knew how to go was blocked off.  So then that set us off in driving all around town for a good 20-30 minutes before he finally found some familiar territory.  Gotta love Boston! 

There will be pictures tomorrow... I promise!  Ive been swamped today(havent even unpacked!).  I did get the pictures downloaded so I just have to find a little bit of time to post them.


----------



## NHAnn

uuuuggghhh...yes we got snarled up exiting Copley garage and heading to Storrow....all around  (OK it WAS lovely) Back Bay neighborhood to get around the street closings...about 20 minutes.  At least it was Sunday and it wasn't dark!


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

sorry you guys had problems getting out. We just exited the hotel garage, made a couple a left hand turns around the building and the pike was there. 
Very easy hotel to get to and back from off the pike.

We really don't need any pics... I remember everything well enough without them   BUT if you must... make sure you check all photos for objects that glow or blink before posting


----------



## travelin' tigger

Well, Phil & I made it back to Millis OK thanks to the great directions from goofy4tink's DH.  Wish we could've stayed longer - maybe we'll stay intown for the next JI Revenge of Jerry!!!

Talked to Karen around midnight and sounds like Craig had a little bit of fun towards the end of the night - sorry we missed it!!!  

Hey Karen - nice diving!!!  Good thing you had that scuba gear!!! 

Anyway, hope to catch up with you all again at CLP!!!


----------



## goofy4tink

Hi Barb!!  I was wondering if you made it out okay. I asked George if he gave you the same directions that we were using...nope, he said..gave you guys the simple ones. Thank God!!!  I would never have made it out by myself the way he took!!!

Yep, evidently Craig has some interesting tales to tell. Sorry we missed it all. Have to say that I was wiped all day yesterday. Took forever to fall asleep knowing you guys were still out there partying!!! Hopefully we'll get to see the "G" rated photos.


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

OK is Craig that very nice young man that was here....I'm sorry I cannot meet a bunch of people and remember all names....my apologies. But if that was Craig..... then YES YES YES!! he was enjoying himself    I know he was dancing for quite awhile next to me and Philarounds wife? Am I getting this right?    and then what happened next... I just cannot tell it on these boards...does anyone know a good "R" rated board where I could tell you?  It involves one of those thingies that I said was "popping up" all over the place    I sure hope I got the "Craig" correct!! I don't want to embarrass the wrong person  

And Ann and I were "spoken to" about dancing on chairs   Can you picture this   

I was wiped all day yesterday too....even had a hard time getting out of bed today @ 5a.m.


----------



## crcormier

I know nothing of these 'lighty things' everyone keeps speaking of...


----------



## goofy4tink

crcormier said:
			
		

> I know nothing of these 'lighty things' everyone keeps speaking of...


Hmmm, funny, you didn't look too inebriated when we left...that would be the only reason for knowing nothing of the 'lighty things' that kept 'popping up' all night!  And dancing on chairs...oh my...Deb and Anne dancing on chairs. Next time I go without the dh...then I can stay to the bitter end!!!

All I can say it that my 28 y/o dd was mortified that I went someplace that sang that song about banana splits and hot dogs and such. She just couldn't believe it!! I want to know how she knows about these things!!!!

Maybe we just lie about having a bride with us. I know...my dd can be our 'designated bride'. She seems to know all about those lighty up thingies. She could get her own and then we could be part of the big party down front!!!


----------



## crcormier

Double post.


----------



## crcormier

goofy4tink said:
			
		

> Hmmm, funny, you didn't look too inebriated when we left...that would be the only reason for knowing nothing of the 'lighty things' that kept 'popping up' all night!!!



I wasn't inebriated, actually, I didn't leave that much longer after you did (around 11:30, had to go to a birthday party in Auburn,) I just CHOOSE not to recall the lighty things.  Or more precisely, to deny knowledge of them, and since any alleged pictures couldn't be posted here, I stand by that.


----------



## goofy4tink

crcormier said:
			
		

> I wasn't inebriated, actually, I didn't leave that much longer after you did (around 11:30, had to go to a birthday party in Auburn,) I just CHOOSE not to recall the lighty things.  Or more precisely, to deny knowledge of them, and since any alleged pictures couldn't be posted here, I stand by that.




Ahhhh...selective memory....much better than being inebrieated. Didn't think you were in that 'state' when we left.  Ah, but the pictures that are burned in our minds!!!


----------



## TLinden16

crcormier said:
			
		

> I wasn't inebriated, actually, I didn't leave that much longer after you did (around 11:30, had to go to a birthday party in Auburn,) I just CHOOSE not to recall the lighty things.  Or more precisely, to deny knowledge of them, and since any alleged pictures couldn't be posted here, I stand by that.



Craig is my kind of guy!  Selective memory all the way!  Those alleged pictures of Craig are probably being photoshopped along with the pictures of me!  Why else would Katie need a full day to get the pictures post, huh?  Haven't seen any pictures yet.  Makes you wonder.  Hmm.  

Oh, and Craig pulled a NHAnn!  

Karen


----------



## TLinden16

goofy4tink said:
			
		

> Ahhhh...selective memory....much better than being inebrieated. Didn't think you were in that 'state' when we left.  Ah, but the pictures that are burned in our minds!!!



Like the picture I have of you in my head mid-conversation when you realized that you couldn't get one of those light sabers to bring to Fantasmic in June?

Karen


----------



## goofy4tink

...that's all I'm gonna say!!!


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

I can't believe I forgot to bring my camera! But the picture thats burned in my mind will never be posted here!! i'M SURE OF THAT!!   YOU'D GET BOOTED OFF! So Craig lucks out there!! 

as for Ann and I dancing on the chairs, I should clarify...we were dancing on the "wrungs" is that what they're called? we were dancing on these things on the high stools. I think they thought we'd break them    actually we probably would have


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

TLinden16 said:
			
		

> Like the picture I have of you in my head mid-conversation when you realized that you couldn't get one of those light sabers to bring to Fantasmic in June?
> 
> Karen



Did you guys see the pacifier ones that blinked?


----------



## TLinden16

I seem to remember Ann and Debbie dancing around--er, I mean climbing through--some  poles. 

Karen


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

TLinden16 said:
			
		

> I seem to remember Ann and Debbie dancing around--er, I mean climbing through--some  poles.
> 
> Karen


yes Karen....under poles and over poles....maybe even around some poles but NOT "ON" poles.....   

hmmmmm well I guess you could say on poles too hey... OMG!!!  we were pole dancing!!!


----------



## TLinden16

Now I present to you the 2005 Jerry's Revenge Dancing Banana Awards:

Debbie and Brenda--Best Dancing Fools!   

Craig--Good Sport Award for the Alleged Incident!  

Katie--Best Conga Line Leader!   

Philaround--Most Likely to Remember Jerry's Good Full Name!  

Ann--Best Caperer Going Up Two Steps!  

George, Peter, Jerry, John, and Barb's DBF Phil--Most Understanding Companions!       

Barbara--Most Likely to Be Offended When She's Not Mentioned as One of Jellyrolls Biggest Fans  

Mary and Jackie--Jerry's Favorite Distant Traveller's!   

Diane--Most Shocked!  

Karen--Most Likely to be Accused of Diving  

Congratulations, everyone!

Karen


----------



## zippeedee

I am so bummed that I missed the big event.  There was DIVING??? Capering??  Light-up bouncy things??  
I hope I'll get another chance, the Fall sounds good.  I was all set to head into Boston and my mom called with a crisis, so I had to head north to Beverly instead.
I can't wait to see these so called "doctored" photos!
Next time...
Patti


----------



## CamColt

ROFLMBO!!!!!!!  I just went and read through the last couple of pages here.  OMG!  If non Jerryites read this thread,they are going to be horrified!     And if that doesnt do it, the pictures will....   

Soon...very soon.....    

And dont worry, Ill email or PM you guys the "Non Dis" pictures.


----------



## TLinden16

It sure is taking you a long time to photoshop the pictures, Katie 

Karen


----------



## Mickeyfaniam

CamColt said:
			
		

> And dont worry, Ill email or PM you guys the "Non Dis" pictures.


oh thank you Katie!! I wanted to ask but I was afraid to ..... yippee I get to see the.....  er ...um.... questionable photos


----------



## Kaycee

CamColt said:
			
		

> ROFLMBO!!!!!!!  I just went and read through the last couple of pages here.  OMG!  If non Jerryites read this thread,they are going to be horrified!



You're right!!     

Just kidding - I already knew this was a crazy bunch!


----------



## CamColt

LOL, Kaycee!  

The evidence...I mean the pictures are posted!


----------



## TLinden16

Kaycee, you should have come up for the meet   Us Boston DISers know how to pahtay!

Karen


----------

